# Need some help with getting a raven (UK)



## DawnStarSky (Aug 30, 2016)

So I've been looking for a raven for a while now ( around 2-3 years ), and I'm still unsure as to where I can get one, at what age the bird would be to get one and get it to imprint on me, a license ( if I need one ), and the minimum size of the aviary. I have had experience with handling and taking care of birds, and I have looked into what i would need to train it in falconry, and just in general. My back garden isn't too small, and I have a large field nearby that I can train it in, and I know what equipment I might need. I know their diet, and if I have trouble with anything falconry relate, there is a center nearby. 
I just need help with where to get one, the aviary size and license. 
( preferably around the RG10 area )


----------

